# A quick cabinet build.



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I will post pictures as I build this cabinet. Today I sized the lumber for the cabinet from 6 foot by 6 inch pine lumber. The sides were cut to 34 and 1/2 inches. The top and bottom were cut to 25 and 1/2 inches. Then I routed the toungh and groves in the boards. Next I glued up the panels. More next time.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your build with us, I always enjoy these documented builds,


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Your post reminds me of something I have pondered for a long time. Namely the best method for gluing up panels. Bisquits, T & G, or just joint the boards and glue. Does anyone have a difinitive reason for any?

BTW, good start on your cabinet, keep sending pics!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Jerry and Tom , hope some one would like to see this free standing cabinet. I also wanted to see for my self how quick I could put this cabinet to geather. I am going to give it to a neighbor lady on her 60 th birthday. I have at least a month to get it done. In my house things always come up to interfere with my shop time. So the clock is ticking.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*todays instalment*

Ok todays instalment. I started to put the carcase togeather. I had a lot of choices as to how to join the wood. But because this has to be quick and the only other thing I required of my build is to look nice I put it to geather with 4 inch deck screws. This gives the case a lot of stability. Befor I screwed the case together I resized the pieces. Just to make sure each piece was the same size as the other side and top with bottom. Having done that I started screwing the pieces together. I cut triangles out of scrap and put them in the back corners to add reinforcement.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*Camera working now*

Just got the camera to work so you get anothershot for the day.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*To days addition*

Today I made the face frame. I also cut pieces for the door and panel.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*Very cold today*

After watering the dahlias inside the house I went out in the very cold shop to work. The first thing I did to day was bring the router inside and change the bits. After the bit was changed I had to size it up with a old piece that had the design I wanted on it. Or we can call it a jig. Went back into the shop and cut the rails and stiles. Brought the router back in the house and set up for the other cut. The hammer in the third picture is just there to hold the fixture down. The weight of the clamp made the wood stand up. Hard to get a picture that way. I was to lazy to hunt for a smaller clamp to hold the two pieces of wood togeather. The last shot is of the door frames. A little planing after I build the panels and it will fit like a glove.


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey John,

Nice work on that "quick" cabinet. I envy you guys in Suffolk that have all that space to work in. That was an interesting router bit you put together. It looks like a combination slot cutter and round over or am I misinterpreting the picture? My workspace is a little corner in the boiler room, but hey it makes me happy and I am not building a Taj MAhal.

Joe Z.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey John,

Great post! Thanks for taking the time to share this with us.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Joe Z the bit you see is a rail and still bit set. It comes that way. I asume you live in Nassau County. We tax payers own over 50,000 acers of park land. Bob there is method to my madness it makes me get out in the shop and work.


----------



## TreasureChest (Feb 7, 2009)

vikingcraftsman said:


> Thanks *Jerry and Tom* , hope some one would like to see this free standing cabinet. I also wanted to see for my self how quick I could put this cabinet to geather. I am going to give it to a neighbor lady on her 60 th birthday. I have at least a month to get it done. In my house things always come up to interfere with my shop time. So the clock is ticking.


I always thought it was Tom & Jerry


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Tom and Jerry were eaten by my cats. So I had to reverse it before the cats jumped on my computer again. LOL


----------



## TreasureChest (Feb 7, 2009)

You're doing a great job explaing your project. Thank you.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks John I hope I am being clear.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*Here is todays instalment*

To day I glud up the blanks for the door panels. After that I started to make the cuts outs for the hinges. I first layed the hing on the face frame and outlined it. I did this at 6 inches in from each end. No real reason for 6 inches other than it look good to me there. Then I took my carpet knife and cut the out line in deeper. After laying the hinge on the router plate to get the right depth ,I lined up the block on the router to keep it from cutting in too far. I just use a scrap piece of wood with clamps on the base plate to hold it there.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*Cabinet build*

Today we finished up cuting out the slots for the hinges in the face frame. Then we resized the panel blanks. Once the blanks were the right size for the door panels we started routing the panels. I used my horizontal table with the virtical panel bit. As you can see the panels fit the door frame like a glove. At least that is what the lady next door said when she saw it today. She dose not know that this is her birthday presant she is watching being build.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*We sanded to day*

I started today by sanding the face frame to be sure it would lay flat on the carcass. Once I was done with that screwing the face frame to the carcass was the next step. Having finished that task I attached the hinges to the face frame. then I attached the door to the other side of the hinge.


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

John
Nice build, the cabinet's coming together nicely. Just curious as why you chose to attach the face frame with screws rather than using one of the more conventional methods.
Wayne


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Wayne I chose the screws because it would be quick and solid. Never considered any other way.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*What was done today*

Today more sanding got done. Also plastic putty was applied to the screw holes. The second door was attached.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi John,

Still following your builld and just wanted to say how nice the cabinet is looking. Your efforts have almost got me wanting to try one :yes4:

Thanks for taking the time to do this and sharing it with us.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Glad you like it Bob. I intend to make one the same size out of Cherry wood for my living room. I will use blind dove tails and will look at other ways to attach the face frame. There will be no time restraints on this one. No one can have too much storage space. So this cabinet will be well recieved no matter who uses it. To day I did fine sanding and put a coat of poly on it. I like poly alot on pine. It gives it an aged pine look and can stand up to years of ware and tare.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good post's, giving me some ideas to make some cabinets for the new shop as practice for down stairs bath. Keep up the good work.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Jerry hope you do build a couple of cabinets. There is so many individaual adaptations you can make with this. Plywood could be use for the carcass if you don't feel like doing the t&G thing. Plane panels or may be a scene on the front or may be a picture frame on the front with a picture of me looking at you. LOL


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I am thinking that a few of those would go well in my new shop, some open and some with doors. Congratulations on a very good build and documentary.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Just a thought Jerry if you are going to have open shelves in the shop think about how much dust you can deal with.


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Try a Kreg jig for your face frames. They are super. 

P.S. good looking cabinet too!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Tom I will look into it.


----------

